# Anyone recognize this railcar?



## rogerpir (Jan 22, 2011)

Wondering if I could get a little help from the forum. I came across this railcar at a flea market. It appears to be some G scale or more likely #1 scale, or in 1/32 scale or perhaps On30? It is made of plastic and has no manufacturing markings on it. The previous owner seems to have modified it. I am curious who manufactured it and are there others in the series. I have searched the web to no avail and am really curious about it. Thanks for any help!

I would like to know who made it and if there are others in a series. Thank you!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Some type of LGB?

four cabin LGB


LGB Passenger


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Just a guess on my part, but the style of car looks British to me ... 1910's or so, maybe? Look at the real-train examples in the link ... scroll about half-way down ...

http://citytransport.info/Compartment.htm

Wish I could offer more ...

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I merged your two threads into one, here. Much less confusing, and more consolidated responses for you in one place.

TJ


----------

